# Heki rooflight leak



## timontrak (May 3, 2010)

Have any other Knaus Sun ti owners experienced a leak in the Heki-style rooflight in the middle of the vehicle?

Have had mine resealed a couple of times, but water still getting in when it rains. Having great difficulty tracing a possible source. Only happens when it is slightly nose down, and water pools at the front of the roof.

Cheers - Tim


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

To reseal it properly you will have to remove it and reseal, article in June MMM on how to do it.
Regards John.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If you have already removed it as suggested and re-sealed it, or had it re-sealed, the problem could be elsewhere and the water travels to a point it can escape.

Alan


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We had a slight leak a couple of weeks back, parked slightly nose-down. It was raining hard AND blowing a gale. We had a small amount of water drip through the headlining above the cab in the corner close to the large overcab window.

It could have come in anywhere above the headlining, it just managed to pool in the corner that was lowest.

We do get water pooling on the roof, but it doesn't seem to leak. It appears to be the combination of heavy rain AND wind that has forced the rain in somewhere.

My suspicion (as yet unproven) is that it wasn't actually anything to do with the Heki, as that appears to have been taken out and re-sealed by the previous owner, but instead is something to do with the plate where the roof bars attach to the overcab.

Has anyone removed the headlining from a Knaus Sun Ti? Is it just held in place with velcro?

Morph.


----------



## timontrak (May 3, 2010)

I have now tracked down my leak to the Heki and have had to have it replaced. When water pooled at the front, it was leaking in through the hinges and collecting between the ceiling and the rooflight. It looked as though it had not been correctly fitted as the front clips were missing, causing it to bow. Motorhome Depot in Redditch did a great job tracking it down and repairing. 

Cheers Tim


----------



## timontrak (May 3, 2010)

I have now tracked down my leak to the Heki and have had to have it replaced. When water pooled at the front, it was leaking in through the hinges and collecting between the ceiling and the rooflight. It looked as though it had not been correctly fitted as the front clips were missing, causing it to bow. Motorhome Depot in Redditch did a great job tracking it down and repairing. 

Cheers Tim


----------

